# Planting Carrots Using Seed Tapes



## Jackie_Lee (Mar 1, 2010)

I just planted some carrot seeds today ~ heaven help me. Not sure how that's going to work. My mom was just telling me she once saw that Martha made carrot tape by using newspaper and elmers glue ~ maybe I should have tried that. It was a bit of a mess with a 3 year old helper. 
.-= Jackie Lee´s last blog ..Garden Potting Bench =-.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Jackie, carrot seeds can be difficult to handle. I found a few rogue carrots in my lawn near the raised bed I planted in last year. The "accident" carrots looked better than the ones I intentionally planted. I used toilet paper to create seed tapes before. Yes....toilet paper. Just place the seeds in the middle of the toilet paper, using the correct spacing. Wet the toilet paper down using a bottle mister filled with water. 

Fold the TP twice over the seeds, mist again and plant them just as shown in the post. Make sure to use single ply, unscented toilet paper. It worked really well for turnips and beets!


----------



## Jane1 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's so interesting. What a good idea! and for all carrot lovers like me here is a great way to cook them: https://cheeseismygod.blogspot.com/
.-= Jane´s last blog ..Nice Carrots =-.


----------



## Liz2 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hah! so that's it, seed tape! 
I had hard times planting tiny seeds. No matter how I tried to spread the seeds evenly, they always grow in one spot and none on other areas. I know that rain and watering it wash my small seeds in lower or any depression on the soil. 
I'm glad I stumbled on your site as spring is approaching and I'm excited to start planting my seeds. yay!


----------



## anne1 (Jun 17, 2012)

i live in a very hot climate where you have to give every thing a good soak how will that go with the seeds


----------

